# Best oil control powder



## jgrosselin (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi !
First sorry for my english ... I am french and I really speak bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .... sorry again ....
I have a oily skin and I love MMU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I buy in US because it don't exist in France :-( )
I try blancing dust of EDM but do you use a better oil control powder ?
Thanks


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you tried Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil? You can buy it at ulta.com, sephora.com, bareescentuals.com, and a host of ther stores. I also use MAC Blot pressed powder.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 7, 2007)

I use EM. I too have very oily prone skin. I have 2 finishing powders, finishing dust and silk dust. I personally love silk dust. I apply silk dust first before foundation. Then I set my entire mmu with finishing dust. Having the silk dust on before my foundation has helped oil/shine tremendously for me. I have not tried any of the other finishing dust tho. Maybe apply finishing powder before and after foundation. Hope that helps a little. GL


----------



## jgrosselin (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks girls !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I didn't try BE because I thought it was really expensive ! But I will go on the link you put ! Thanks
Oh I have silk dust ..... but I never try before foundation (like I do with the balancing dust) ... thanks for the tip !


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jgrosselin* 

 
_Thanks girls !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I didn't try BE because I thought it was really expensive ! But I will go on the link you put ! Thanks
Oh I have silk dust ..... but I never try before foundation (like I do with the balancing dust) ... thanks for the tip !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you find the best mmu for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried BE awhile ago and with my sensitive picky skin I got annoying reactions. If it doesn't work out for you, you can always return it like I did


----------



## jgrosselin (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh yes you can return it ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I think it's a little difficult because I am in France !
For the moment I tried EDM in matte (I love it) and I ordered some Aubrey Nicole's samples.
I also tried Monave but I have a really fair skin and the fairest shade was too dark for me (and I didn't like the formula).
The only problem it's that I have to wait a long moment for the orders (because of the shipping) ... I am waiting reasinimages's samples for 1 month !!!!


----------



## Kikki (Oct 7, 2007)

I have heard that other people have had problems recently with raesin images, long waiting times for samples.

I like jLynne's oil control powder: 
http://www.jlynnecosmetics.com/miner...ng-powder.html


----------



## User49 (Oct 7, 2007)

Benefit Bluff Dust powder. It has cornstarch to soak up oil and nylon 12 to help smooth the complextion.


----------



## jgrosselin (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes I saw kikki about reasinimages :-( .... I am really disappointed.
Thanks guys for the other products ! )


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 9, 2007)

i have mineral veil.. ugh what a waste of money :[ it really isn't what i expected. doesnt work that well


----------



## greenandcurly (Feb 20, 2008)

I have heard some really good rewiews on Fyrinnae's Rice Powder primer, which isn't expensive either, so that one will definately be in my next order from them.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greenandcurly* 

 
_I have heard some really good rewiews on Fyrinnae's Rice Powder primer, which isn't expensive either, so that one will definately be in my next order from them._

 
I'm in love with the stuff! Definatly recomend it!


----------



## clamster (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_i have mineral veil.. ugh what a waste of money :[ it really isn't what i expected. doesnt work that well_

 
Agree, it's okay nothing special you need to use a lot though for it to really work. Mac blot powder is pretty popular.


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 20, 2008)

have any of you tried or heard anything about the Meow Cosmetics "Premier Puss" Primer? I've got combo/oily skin.


----------



## Kisbee (Mar 28, 2008)

The best one I've found so far is Lily Lolo's all-kaolin clay powder (I can't remember the exact name, but the ingredients are all listed on the website.

I put it on under my foundation and it's great (looks like dirt in the jar, but is invisible once you've got it on)!


----------



## athena123 (Apr 8, 2008)

The best setting powder I've found for oily skin is either the silk dust from Mineral Makeup - Foundation, Eye Shadow, Concealer, Lip Colors, and Blushes by Everyday Minerals, or a combination silk/pearl powder primer from Silken Pearl Products. Both companies ship internationally; shipping charges from Everyday Minerals is more reasonable, but if you have really oily skin the silk powder alone may not be enough.


----------

